# just picked this guy up(gold rhom??)



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

hes 9 inches and the pics dont show it too much but he's a little more golder than they are showing.

he has a large black pupil with a red ring round it with a bit of black on the red ring(top and bottom)

thx in advance

gasman


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice fish. Is that your tank setup? Because it looks good


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah this is home at the mo 195 us gallon

gasman


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

awesome fish and setup. well done dude!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

spilo/mac


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jaw dont look like a mac...


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

looks like a mac or spilo...oh btw beautiful tank dude


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Spilo or mac.... very nice

And







on your tank.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a very old mac.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I think he is a brandtii. Looks very much like my old brandtii. The pictures are not the greatest to judge fin placement..but the tail and fins look brandtii to me.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

old-ish brandtii


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

he was sitting un-easy when i took pics as he had only been in the tank 5 mins(easiest time to get pics)
now his top fin is stuck up right.

sorry to mention that i got it froma guy who has had it for 7 years,it was 2 inches when he got it from a local fish store.
he eats really well ,hes really chunky and has been well looked after and hasnt moved from his tank in seven years,its been less than 24 hrs and he is all ready chasing my fingers! he is mean as hell.(mind you he was in like 120 litres and now getting on for 700 litres!)

some-one else has said it was a old mac.

how do you guys know its old? and when you say old does that mean hes on the way out???

so is it a old mac or old brandti ??

what picy do i need?

cheers

dave

oh and ive been reading the imformation link above,macs max size 8 inches

brandtii max 10 inches in the aquariumvery rare at 8 inches.

spilo max 9 and rare at 7 inches.

he has red in his eyes so it looks like he could be a mac,but hes 9 inches?? macs max size is 8 inches.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I have to re-nig after comparing this to other pictures. brandtii


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

I've just got 4 in that look pretty similar and I am in the same boat. My largest ones tail is like yours (he is 8 inch or so), hard to judge. But the others look Mac like. I agree with the Rigor M Rhom the mouth isn't quite Mac like but that is never concrete. Frank is real busy of late but hopefully he will chime in at some point.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you could get a straight on picture of his side..that would help.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy crap nice tank


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

this side picy any good??

gasman


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Gasman

I would say mac too. I you as NickG to sent you a pic of the 10"er he has you maybeable to make a better judgement.

Btw, Nice tank. But you knew that already.

Ta.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

that fish doesnt look like a mac or spilo i have ever seen the whole shape of the fish the look just doesnt look like a spilo or mac...nice fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I still think the fish is a brandtii.
Here is my brandtii and if you just look at the tail fin and anal fin they look a lot alike. The fish has a different body shape..but still looks brandtii
View attachment 95955


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

S.MACULATUS

GREETZ


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

so what is it?

many suggestions,at the mo hes a ?

hes a bloody nutter what ever he is.
he minds his own business until you touch the glass then he comes from no where and hits the glass!!

gasman


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i cant decide on mac or brandtii, i wouldnt rule either out just due to the size gasman, because as dazza said about nick Gs mac - i was down at his the other day and the gold mac he had was approaching 10 inches.










now i know the shape is different, which makes me sway towards S.Brandtii

ian


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Its a grandaddy brandtii


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

My new guess would be brandti as well. GG brandti looks like urs but yours look old to me for some reason. I guess its the color of that big boy.

Luti dat piranha looks like a gold spilo not a mac. Since the mac has a thick black border line at the end of its anal fin and gold spilos have a thin border line running through their anal fin. Looks like it as clear eyes as well.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> My new guess would be brandti as well. GG brandti looks like urs but yours look old to me for some reason. I guess its the color of that big boy.
> 
> Luti dat piranha looks like a gold spilo not a mac. Since the mac has a thick black border line at the end of its anal fin and gold spilos have a thin border line running through their anal fin. Looks like it as clear eyes as well.


this was my initial reaction to that fish aswell, it was first id'd as S.Spilo but frank confirmed it as a gold mac - and im in no situation to disagree with a man that has more experience than most of us put together!!

back to topic - im still saying brandtii - which if it is is a very nice specimen

ian


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im thinkin spilo/mac

body shape isnt quite the same as GG posted of the brandtii and also the fins dont look the same shape to me.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I think its a brandti. On adult macs they have a purple flank on them. 
Its down to mac or brandti.

Edit: Look in my gallery and see if you can remember if your fish looked like mine when you first bought it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

brandti.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that's not a S. brandtii... I think it's a S. maculatus


----------

